# Trail Riding Blues



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

i am sorry things have not been working out but there is plenty of time to hit the trails ahead..just look at the bright side it brought you and your horse closer together and that is a good days work


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Velvetgrace, before I became a "fair-weather" rider, I rode in any type weather, except lightening storms. If the footing is good on whatever trail you are riding on, just wear rain gear and you'd be surprised how fun the ride could be. No bugs for one thing.  Of course if the trails aren't solid and firm, especially in wet weather, than not worth chancing an injury to your horse or yourself.


----------



## lb_cake (Aug 26, 2008)

I know just how you feel! I am a fellow okie and I am dissapointed that it rained almost the whole month of may! My horse was supposed to start training may 1st and she had to put it off until June. I was really dissapointed. But, it was for the best, I am looking forward to June and sunshine ahead!


----------



## xChelseaxxSmilex (May 24, 2009)

It's been raining here on and off. Today was a rainy day! :-x I'm getting mad at the rain.lol I don't really trail ride a lot due to shows but my last one got rained out!


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey, could you send some of that rain down here to us? Its a dust bowl around here! lol
I miss riding in the rain...we don't canter or jump or anything, but just go trail riding and work on collection. Its nice and peaceful.


----------



## xChelseaxxSmilex (May 24, 2009)

I would be glad to send the rain where you are.lol. I'm so sick of it, and the bad part is where i live we'll probably get none for the whole summer.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Walkamile said:


> Velvetgrace, before I became a "fair-weather" rider, I rode in any type weather, except lightening storms. If the footing is good on whatever trail you are riding on, just wear rain gear and you'd be surprised how fun the ride could be. No bugs for one thing.  Of course if the trails aren't solid and firm, especially in wet weather, than not worth chancing an injury to your horse or yourself.


Ha ha, I get called a fair weather rider a lot. I don't go if its too cold too hot to windy or raining. 
I don't handle the extremes in weather near as well as I used to. Gosh its a ****** getting old :lol:

Velvetgrace, my mare freaks out when she has to walk through mud. I finally have started to relax and just let her do her freak thing. She goes through it just wants to do a little prancing. I guess she is too girly and doesn't like getting her hooves icky.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Just put a slicker on and go.
We rode all weekend in the rain


----------

